# Flaky Nailpolish Topcoats



## kaitertot (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know if anyone knows what I'm talking about so I've linked a picture to better explain:
  	http://the-swatchaholic.com/?p=1282
  	does anyone know of a polish that would create a similar effect? the bottle she's holding is the topcoat used to create that look and it's maybelline colorama shimmer girl. i know you can still get it online but i heard that it was discontinued and i'm looking for something that i could hopefully just pick up at walmart, shoppers or sallys!
  	any ideas would be greatly appreciated  TIA


----------



## cherryjune (Sep 9, 2011)

my fave drugstore flaky is nutra nail 'golden crystals topcoat'.  it looks like nubar 2010/sally hansen's hidden treasures. i've only ever seen it at dollar stores but my aunt told me they sold it at walmart at some point.

  	sinful colors (sold at drugstores and target) also makes some good flakies, specifically 'green ocean' but there is also 'red ocean' and 'deep blue ocean'.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 11, 2011)

the one that i use is by nubar and is called 2010 - pure amazing in a bottle!


----------



## kaitertot (Sep 11, 2011)

i'll check those all out, awesome thanks guys


----------

